# Ein ebuild, dass keines ist (versteckte Funnktion entdeckt!)

## SvenFischer

emerge moo

Jeder kann es gefahrlos ausprobieren, da nichts installiert oder manipuliert wird!

----------

## 76062563

Uralt   :Wink: 

kennst du cowsay?

```
emerge cowsay && echo Hallo|cowsay
```

----------

## Finswimmer

*lol* Wie geil  :Smile: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Da hat sich wohl jemand die Portage-Sourcen angeschaut. Leider ist Ostern aber schon etwas her und emerge moo wurde hier im Forum auch schon ein paar mal erwähnt. 

Sorry.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

<motz>Ich hab's noch net gewußt!</motz> ;-)

games-misc/sex is auch net schlecht ...

----------

## amne

Auf eigene Gefahr  :Wink: 

```
sex | cowsay -f sodomized
```

----------

## smg

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> emerge moo
> 
> Jeder kann es gefahrlos ausprobieren, da nichts installiert oder manipuliert wird!

 

Cool kannte ich noch nicht.

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Uralt  
> 
> kennst du cowsay?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Cowsay ist auch uralt *scnr*

Bye.

----------

## slick

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   emerge moo
> 
> Jeder kann es gefahrlos ausprobieren, da nichts installiert oder manipuliert wird! 
> 
> Cool kannte ich noch nicht.

 

++

----------

## Waldi

Erinnert mich an Bug #100001   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hossie

Ah, sehr gut:

```
# emerge fortune-mod-all cowsay

$ echo "fortune bofh-excuses | cowsay" >> ~/.bashrc
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## ocin

emerge rfksay

q:-]

aber was macht moo? garnichts oder? :p

----------

## andix

BTW: Ich nehm einmal an daher kommt die Idee. Apt dürfte ja um einiges älter als Portage sein.

```
andix@ubuntu:~$ export LC_ALL=C

andix@ubuntu:~$ aptitude moo

There are no Easter Eggs in this program.

andix@ubuntu:~$ aptitude -v moo

There really are no Easter Eggs in this program.

andix@ubuntu:~$ aptitude -vv moo

Didn't I already tell you that there are no Easter Eggs in this program?

andix@ubuntu:~$ aptitude -vvv moo

Stop it!

andix@ubuntu:~$ aptitude -vvvv moo

Okay, okay, if I give you an Easter Egg, will you go away?

andix@ubuntu:~$ aptitude -vvvvv moo

All right, you win.

                               /----\

                       -------/      \

                      /               \

                     /                |

   -----------------/                  --------\

   ----------------------------------------------

Happy?

andix@ubuntu:~$ aptitude -vvvvvv moo

What is it?  It's an elephant being eaten by a snake, of course.

andix@ubuntu:~$ aptitude -vvvvvvv moo

What is it?  It's an elephant being eaten by a snake, of course.

andix@ubuntu:~$ apt-get moo

         (__)

         (oo)

   /------\/

  / |    ||

 *  /\---/\

    ~~   ~~

...."Have you mooed today?"...

```

Ah ja, das geht nur unter Debian/Ubuntu/usw.  :Wink: 

PS: Der Avatar da ist neu im Gentoo-Forum, aber ich benutze ihn aber schon länger woanders...  :Wink: . Ist auch von Cowsay erstellt. Das ist auf alle Fälle ist eines der wichtigsten Programme das je entwickelt worden ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hossie

Nett.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Schön, dass sich dieses Thema doch noch etwas entwickelt hat und so jeder seine Freude hat und etwas zur Erheiterung beiträgt. Wie ich sehe, gibt es doch noch viel mehr, mehr als wohl manche dachten gewusst zu haben.

Dieses Forum ist noch immer spitze, das Niveau lässt einfach nicht nach.

----------

